# dh gets to go elk hunting



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

opportunity has come up that dh has been invited by our sil to take a space in their hunting group this year. It is clear over in Utah....I've never been to Utah...he will be gone over 2 weeks..............quite expensive to get the out of state tag but he sure is excited about it. He's never done anything like that, we always hunt at home or just go a little ways............hes' pretty stoked.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

:2thumb:

Dont you know they dont have elk in Utah, and thats just a story to "Go out with the boys" for a while?

Joking, Hope he fills the freezer!

BTW, How are Rita and John doing?


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

He's a lucky Duck. Hope he has a great time and comes back loaded with meat.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Dont you know they dont have elk in Utah, and thats just a story to "Go out with the boys" for a while?
> 
> ...


I'm going to the thread and write an update right now!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd be stoked, too! Hope he brings you back a whole lot to can and freeze.


----------

